

I wish AirBnb was never born - weareloosing
http://pastebin.com/qddhGa60

======
bdcravens
One day Houston, built up on the petroleum industry, may have folks saying the
same thing about Tesla.

San Francisco has built up an economy and ecosystem that has benefited from
startups that "disrupt". Live by the sword ...

You've only lived in SF for 12 years - I'm sure it was a great place to be for
you in 2002, just as it is now for the "bastards" and "pussies" you decry.
It's a pretty damned big country. Plenty of opportunity and places to live.
Move to the midwest, buy a house for half the price, and rock a $100,000 job
the rest of your life. (which you must have if you hate H1B's making a lowly
$85K)

------
Ryel
I don't think you're in a mental state to rationalize any discussions so I
won't bother writing much at this point in time.

That being said, I feel your pain but you need to move on. It can't really be
the same city it was 12 years ago so do you even enjoy what it has become?

Start looking for another job that will make you happier.

------
grandpoobah
I can't understand how any organization would want to let go somebody with
such perfect grammar.

------
nirvanatikku
"Plus, job market you know, fuck motherfucking H1Bs." ?

------
gdi2290
lol

